# keyboard leds have stoped working properly

## VoidMage

Due to a change, that I think happened in the last three months (the best guesstimate I have), the three basic keyboard leds have stopped working, that is they aren't toggled by their respective keys anymore. They can still be toggled programmatically - well, at least with some of the tools.

First, I though it's an xserver problem, but console is affected too.

I'm on x86.

So, anyone has an idea, what could be the cause of this problem ?

----------

## audiodef

You said the LED's have stopped working, but have the actual keys themselves stopped working?

----------

## VoidMage

The status as reported by 'kbdinfo gkbled' does change on a key press, but the leds don't.

On the other hand, 'numlockx' is able to turn the led on, but 'xset led named "Num Lock"' does not.

----------

## krinn

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> The status as reported by 'kbdinfo gkbled' does change on a key press, but the leds don't.
> 
> On the other hand, 'numlockx' is able to turn the led on, but 'xset led named "Num Lock"' does not.

 

Try entering your bios, going to password section (to have access to a part where bios accept key input), enable your numlock and see if numpad allow you to enter value in the bios password (no need to confirm it with random number and get mad, just to test).

This will make sure your hardware is healthy.

----------

## VoidMage

When I said "The status as reported by 'kbdinfo gkbled' does change", what I forgot to say was that the status of the keyboard does change too - for both CapsLock and NumLock (I was never sure what the effect of ScrollLock should have been). It's only the led status that's inconsistent.

----------

